# CAGE TRAPS



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

HOW MANY DO YOU RUN ON YOUR LINE?
I JUST FINISHED ANOTHER 6 AFTER WORK YESTERDAY.
10 MORE AND I REACH MY GOAL OF 50 FOR THIS YEAR!


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

How does your door mechanism work?
I run the two I have, but I dot think thatll work this year since Im fairly certain at least the one got stolen :eyeroll:


----------



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

hey bobcatbo

the mechanism is very simple.
you can find all the parts at your local hardware store...
here is a photo of the door and trip mechanism.









here is a photo of the pan and trip mechanism.








i buy the doors from a guy in town, he sell them on e-bay, and at trapping conventions. you can see more info at school of trapping and at the trapper and prdator caller web site.

what size do you run?


----------

